# Proper Introduction



## robert sheehan (Feb 28, 2020)

My first post here was not an introduction and, with that in mind, was somewhat misplaced.  Forgive me if my introductory post was abrasive. That was not my intention.  
I am an EA in New Hampshire. Took me about 6 years to finally pull the trigger from the day I met a guy with a ring and asked him what I have to do to join the F&AM. He gave me a penny and invited me to dinner. I never saw him again. Haha. 
Still have the penny and recently was asked a question that brought that penny back to mind. And as it was at home in the box I keep my cuff links from my wedding in, I completely expected that I’d messed up by not having it with me. 
I hope to chat with you all about many things in the future.
I am new here so please forgive me if I lack certain etiquette.


----------



## Chaz (Mar 2, 2020)

Greetings and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Mar 6, 2020)

robert sheehan said:


> My first post here was not an introduction and, with that in mind, was somewhat misplaced.  Forgive me if my introductory post was abrasive. That was not my intention.
> I am an EA in New Hampshire. Took me about 6 years to finally pull the trigger from the day I met a guy with a ring and asked him what I have to do to join the F&AM. He gave me a penny and invited me to dinner. I never saw him again. Haha.
> Still have the penny and recently was asked a question that brought that penny back to mind. And as it was at home in the box I keep my cuff links from my wedding in, I completely expected that I’d messed up by not having it with me.
> I hope to chat with you all about many things in the future.
> I am new here so please forgive me if I lack certain etiquette.


Greetings and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Mark Stockdale (Mar 7, 2020)

Welcome Brother


----------

